# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Italian lessons in Piter

## glorja

Hi everybody! 
I'm an italian girl from Genoa, graduated in russian language and culture. I lived 3 months in Piter 2 years ago and now I'm planning to come back in January.
I really would like teaching italian, is anyone interested in it?I'll wait for your reply and also advices! 
Bye! 
Privet vsem! 
Ja italjanskaja devushka iz Genui.  Ja uzhe zhila v Pitere 2 god nazad i budu vozbrawatsa v janvare.
Ja xotela bi prepodovat' italjanskij jazik, bam interesuetsa?
zhdu bawi otveti! 
Poka!

----------


## Оля

> Hi everybody! 
> I'm an italian girl from Genoa, graduated in russian language and culture. I lived 3 months in Piter 2 years ago and now I'm planning to come back in January.
> I really would like teaching italian, is anyone interested in it?I'll wait for your reply and also advices! 
> Bye!  Привет всем!  Я итальянка из Генуи.  Я уже жила в Питере 2 года назад и собираюсь вернуться в январе. Я хотела бы преподавать итальянский язык, вам это интересно? Жду ваших ответов!  Пока!

 Ciao, Gloria.  :: 
Non hai scritto che cosa vorresti per contropartita - grazie, lezioni di russo, o denaro.   ::   
P.S. In russo non si usa l'alfabeto latino, solo il cirillico.

----------


## glorja

Ciao!
Grazie per le correzioni, sono un pò arrugginita dopo due anni!!!
Mi dispiace di aver usato l'alfabeto latino,ma sono sul pc dell'ufficio e non ho la tastiera cirillica..e soprattutto devo scrivere in fretta! 
Per quanto riguarda le lezione come contropartita preferirei qualche soldino, ma se ne può parlare.. 
Bacie grazie per aver risposto!

----------

